# Y terribs



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

flock O' offspring....










everyones seen dad's pic by now so I wont post it again here...

S


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

those are great.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Very nice... come on warmer temps!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

a few of yours are in there Sarah.....you can hand pick  

actually there are 16 in the tank, a few hiding under the hut.

You should see them all eat! :shock: Like little piranha 

S


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

16... Sounds like they could eat you out of house and home :shock: I was just telling Brent yesterday I need to beef up my production of ff's and maybe I can start actually feeding the big feeders I have been cultivating but havent had anything to feed them to (as all the rest of my frogs are thumbs.) Yay!!!!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Why, tell me why did I have to come off the list!?! Woe is me. Thou art slain with regret over thy pitiful state of financial condition that renders me a poor and helpless wretch, both sorrowed, and void of the possession of such fair and lovely beasts!

I mean, I wish had the money for them. Oh well. There is yet another day, alas I will no longer be vanquished, but terribilis victor!


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Cute little dollar signs, errr, frogs Shawn! 
I'm jealous of your success :wink: 
Scott


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Why, tell me why did I have to come off the list!?! Woe is me. Thou art slain with regret over thy pitiful state of financial condition that renders me a poor and helpless wretch, both sorrowed, and void of the possession of such fair and lovely beasts!
> 
> I mean, I wish had the money for them. Oh well. There is yet another day, alas I will no longer be vanquished, but terribilis victor!


  

that was very funny...

S


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

its a frog party! haha


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

*hahaha*

Shake your spear at Shakespeare webby....


----------



## Yidso (Mar 16, 2007)

Congrats! What a party in there! Lol  

-Yidso


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Feeding the little buggers, they made an interesting receiving line I thought...

S


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

13 in a single pic, very nice.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh how I would love to have some of those. Maybe some day!! :wink: 


Very nice, Shawn.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I think they're lining up for a charge, Shawn. They want out. They want to eat you. :shock:


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Heck... by the time things warm up a bit, You may have done the heavy feeding  THey also may not be striped... it looks like they are loosing a lot of that striping already.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Sarah, many are filling in their adult colors yes, and by the time it warms up enough for you I might be breeding these :shock: 


:wink: Shawn


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

those guys look to be growing super fast!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

For you Sarah :wink:


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

woow luckee


can i buy sommmee


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Gorgeous buggers... Thanks for the pictures Shawn


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

<<---- this guy right here, yea... he's jealous

they are awesome!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

And to think the original group almost all died of chytrid...thanks to Todd Kelley for telling me what type of fungus cream had been ID'd that kllied off that insidious plague.
The original group was 8 frogs (and purchased as orange Terribilis), by the time I saw they had chytrid 1 frog was dead and all the others had the "look". I spoke w/Todd and went immediately to a Walgreens where I saw a foot cream that contained Miconozole. 2 weeks and 14 treatments later 6 frogs were good to go, 2 more frogs were lost over the next year as they were raised out (I assume to aggression as they were solid 1 day and dead the next). About the time they became adults I needed to pay to have my family room tiled so I sold them to Derek Rader who then sold them to Marcus Breece, I would have never done that if I knew they were the yellow morph instead of orange. I am hoping on my death bed to recieve total consciencenous as repayment for this lost opportunity.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Mark, 
what years are we talking here? and can you elaborate on when/where they came into the US from? Were you the original importer?

We'll just have to work on getting some back into your hands again then!

Shawn


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

They were brought in through an importer in Vancouver... Reptilia...that disappeared shortly after I bought them, I also got the yellow Fants that are the original bloodline that most in the US are working with now (but this will change soon I am told) from them as well. I think they came in late '01 or early '02. Nothing more is known other than they were German imports brought in and sold as orange Terribilis. Without true orange to compare them to it is hard to tell but once Marcus got them and had them side by side he determined they were the yellow morph based a variety of differences. 
It is nice to see that from 4 frogs that survived being imported w/ Chytrid we now have established a decent population here in the US. Kudos to those involved in propogating this morph....especially you Shawn considering what you have accomplished while wearing those funny little glasses.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

goggles buddy, dont make me come down there..!! :evil:


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

markpulawski said:


> It is nice to see that from 4 frogs that survived being imported w/ Chytrid we now have established a decent population here in the US. Kudos to those involved in propogating this morph....especially you Shawn considering what you have accomplished while wearing those funny little glasses.


Still though, after six years or so we only (to my knowledge) have three guys breeding these in any numbers. Marcus (not sure exactly what his situation is) who I got my frogs from, myself, and Shawn ( got his from me). They sex very, very male heavy so we need to be careful thinking that this frog is out of the woods yet. Their eggs are very different than orange (fragile) and breed in spurts . 
I agree totally with the glasses thing Mark. And that is a very funny tan line on the noggin you have going there Shawn :wink:

Rich


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Yul Brenner would have been jealous.....Shawn ever think of changing your moniker to Mr Clean!
Good thing is the 3 known breeding groups are in very capable hands.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

A little blending would be nice!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Dont know your situation Rich but balding men do whatever it takes to cover up the noodle, even if they have to resort to latex!! :wink: 

Arent Bill Heath and Scott Menigoz having some success? They are indeed very male heavy. From my original 6 from Rich, one runted and never grew and the remaining 5 were 4.1. I still have them all, and have acquired 4 more which ended up 3.1. 

The photo fyi, is a cropped picture from the '06 Mooseman Triathlon, just prior to my 1 mile swim leg. 8) 

I always find in interesting and [sometimes amusing] to finally meet someone in flesh and blood at a meeting, after having [often incorrectly] 'pictured' them in my head from internet conversations. It is strange how well you can get to know someone without ever having seen them, so that is why I have that avatar...as silly a pic as it is. No surprises when we meet...although I dont bring the goggles or swim cap usually :lol: 

S


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

markpulawski said:


> Yul Brenner would have been jealous.....Shawn ever think of changing your moniker to Mr Clean!
> Good thing is the 3 known breeding groups are in very capable hands.


hah!! 
During my Mayo fellowship graduation 'roast' my mentor who tried desperately to find some 'dirt' on me [from wife, mom, friends] eventually put up a side-by-side projection of me next to a pic of 'Mr. Clean'....noting the resemblance even then [1999]

S


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I've got the dirt on him now - just in case anyone needs it.

s :?


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

sports_doc said:


> Dont know your situation Rich but balding men do whatever it takes to cover up the noodle, even if they have to resort to latex!! :wink:


All my friends say I have locks that rival Fabio on his best day.....that or I the hair of an emoticon......



sports_doc said:


> Arent Bill Heath and Scott Menigoz having some success? They are indeed very male heavy. From my original 6 from Rich, one runted and never grew and the remaining 5 were 4.1. I still have them all, and have acquired 4 more which ended up 3.1.


They may very well. I just don't see them out to the public from those guys that often so the 'any numbers' thing is relative to that. I hope they are producing decent numbers. I jsut got a second female breeder about a year and a half ago and I still don't feel great about the lack of females around.



sports_doc said:


> The photo fyi, is a cropped picture from the '06 Mooseman Triathlon, just prior to my 1 mile swim leg. 8)
> 
> I always find in interesting and [sometimes amusing] to finally meet someone in flesh and blood at a meeting, after having [often incorrectly] 'pictured' them in my head from internet conversations. It is strange how well you can get to know someone without ever having seen them, so that is why I have that avatar...as silly a pic as it is. No surprises when we meet...although I dont bring the goggles or swim cap usually :lol:


Too bad you don't live closer. We could car pool to my 'Funny Glasses Wearing Bald Guy Club' meetings . Every other Thursday. BYOB. 8) 


Rich

S[/quote]


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

Sounds like we need a facebook-type area here...


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Rich Frye said:


> Still though, after six years or so we only (to my knowledge) have three guys breeding these in any numbers.
> Rich


That's not entirely true. I know of at least one and maybe two that are breeding the yellows fairly regularly. I won't post their name on here in case they don't want it out, but these are definitely yellow and not pale oranges and they are definitely producing them (where I got mine from).


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

sbreland said:


> Rich Frye said:
> 
> 
> > Still though, after six years or so we only (to my knowledge) have three guys breeding these in any numbers.
> ...


That's good to know Stace. As long as they came from the line mentioned here starting with Mark and not what others have tried to pass off as yellows.

Rich


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Part of them came from yours and part came from somewhere else (that may trace back to the same lines, I don't know). At any rate, the ones from you and the ones from somewhere else are identical in size and color.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

sbreland said:


> Part of them came from yours and part came from somewhere else (that may trace back to the same lines, I don't know). At any rate, the ones from you and the ones from somewhere else are identical in size and color.


Very important to find out where those 'somewhere elses' came from. The true yellows and orange in the hobby are absolutely different animals. Orange will at times throw an animal that looks very similar , but not the exact same, as the yellows. I had a 'super reputable ' breeder send me a female orange by mistake once......


Rich


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

:lol: Look at them, it looks like one of them is rallying the call for an attack!

Very cool, did you manipulate them to do that?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Mine are all the original 'Yellow' terribilis line that Mark spoke of [through Rich] but I'd agree I've seen some yellowish/pale Orange terribilis and the Yellow line will occasionally throw a deeper colored, more orange animal. So confusion can happen. 

It would be a shame to have mixing, and perhaps end up with 'vigor' in the mixed population in regards to breeding [given the Yellows are known to be a challenge, and always have been] that then allows a situation where the crossbreeds out-compete the original line.

If someone is really having 'great success' breeding Yellow terribs, I want to speak to them, asap. They either found the 'secret' that has kept this line in low supply for so many years, or they have a 'accident'.

S


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

sports_doc said:


> Mine are all the original 'Yellow' terribilis line that Mark spoke of [through Rich] but I'd agree I've seen some yellowish/pale Orange terribilis and the Yellow line will occasionally throw a deeper colored, more orange animal. So confusion can happen.


I'm not sure what exactly constitutes 'great success' .I would suppose that it would include getting what one is producing to those who will also be able to have fortune (not luck, hate luck) and in turn pass some along. I'd say I have produced over 300 of the yellows and in turn they will throw about 1% that turn out different than solid , bright, metalic yellow. Shawn and two other froggers getting one each from the 300 or so that were not 100% yellow. There should be little confusion. These frogs can and are tracked easily all the way back to Europe. Thanks Mark. This info has been known for years and has been passed along by Mark, myself, Marcus, and Shawn at the very least. I would have a very hard time beliving that those I have got these out to, or the few others having fortunate experiences , would do anything to the contrary. Orange throw everything from the brightest pumpkin orange to a close mimic of yellows. Yelows throw yellows with very, very, few exceptions. When in doubt , ask. 



sports_doc said:


> It would be a shame to have mixing, and perhaps end up with 'vigor' in the mixed population in regards to breeding [given the Yellows are known to be a challenge, and always have been] that then allows a situation where the crossbreeds out-compete the original line.


It would indeed be a HUGE shame and would only be the fault of those working with terribilis. The info is out there.

Rich


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

I thought I should post a couple pics of a yellow next to an orange that the 'reputable breeder' sent me. Notice in the pics , at different angles, the sheen to the yellow VS. the orange. And the color difference.










Rich


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they are great frogs!! either be orange or yellow!


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Can't belive I have never noticed this in the pics , but look at the difference in the size of the toe pads.

Rich


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

SO heres my question for you Rich... if oranges throw yellow variations and vice versa, what is that you know that others dont that that orangish female you got was not just an orange variety of a yellow terrib?


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

housevibe7 said:


> SO heres my question for you Rich... if oranges throw yellow variations and vice versa, what is that you know that others dont that that orangish female you got was not just an orange variety of a yellow terrib?


I simply asked for line info after (stupid me) I looked at the frog and realized it was not a yellow. Being that only about 1% end up not looking exactly metalic yellow led me to ask after the fact. 

Rich


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Gotcha


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Chris was over the frog room today and got [I hope] some nice shots of 4 adult Yellows squished in a coco hut, one male entangled with a female as she was laying eggs, literally as we watched, and another ?pair behind them. Hoping to see 2 clutches tomorrow, as I was aware of only one girl in this tank previously, but had added a few subadults 6 mo ago, hoping for another girl.

comon' Chris

S


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

All four in one hut...
















After the action... You can really see the eggs in this one:










Looks like you got two females, Shawn!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Very cool Chris, and I am happy for you Shawn!


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

im not asking if you would do it but is the cites statis on these beautys good enuff that we might see legal ones in canada soon? im aware of a bunch of terris in canada, but these do look quite a bit difrent too me.
craig


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

sweet pics!! gorgeous frogs


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

Anyone know if the group at the Shedd aquarium is bicolor or terribilis? If I remember they had a pretty large group there just a couple years ago. In a really nice looking tank.


----------



## Greatwtehunter (Jan 8, 2008)

Those sure are some gorgeous frogs you have there Shawn.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

dopederson said:


> Anyone know if the group at the Shedd aquarium is bicolor or terribilis? If I remember they had a pretty large group there just a couple years ago. In a really nice looking tank.


Thay are orange terribilis.Not so large today.

Rich


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow! Beautiful frogs & nice clutches! Congrats! Looks like you may be able to get a few more females out of that bunch! :wink:


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Awsome frogs shawn ... im jealous......... Gl with all the taddies


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!!!!! Gorgeous color Shawn.

I hope you have some juvies available at the NAAC.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow Shawn! :shock: Now THATS something you dont see everyday. They hide one on ya? Or did you just leave the clutch in? Gorgeous frogs :wink:


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Is it too early to call dibs on first froglets?  That tad looks amazing and I hope you have some really great luck with them!


----------



## Cobra (Feb 13, 2008)

I love terribs!! Do you have any for sale? If so, please let me know :wink:


----------

